# Me he olvidado el móvil en casa.



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si ambas construcciones son posibles:

He olvidado el móvil en casa.
Me he olvidado el móvil en casa.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber si ambas construcciones son posibles:
> 
> He olvidado el móvil en casa.
> Me he olvidado el móvil en casa.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


 
Que yo sepa, el segundo debería ser: _Se me ha olvidado móvil en casa._


----------



## Búkarus

Hi!
Just a small but important correction:
*He olvidado el móvil en casa.*
*Me he olvidado del móvil en casa.*

The verbs are "olvidar" or "olvidarse de".

NOTE: But the second one doesn't mean you left the mobile, just forget about its existence when you were home.

The other way to mean "to leave something" is as Bilbo told you, which is a little more usual and informal.

I hope this helps.
Bye!


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Búkarus said:


> Hi!
> Just a small but important correction:
> *He olvidado el móvil en casa.*
> *Me he olvidado del móvil en casa.*
> 
> The verbs are "olvidar" or "olvidarse de".
> 
> NOTE: But the second one doesn't mean you left the mobile, just forget about its existence when you were home.
> 
> The other way to mean "to leave something" is as Bilbo told you, which is a little more usual and informal.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> Bye!


 
Esa es una construcción interesante. Literalmente, I have forgoten myself of the cell phone.


----------



## Sadie4

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber si ambas construcciones son posibles:
> 
> He olvidado el móvil en casa.
> Me he olvidado el móvil en casa.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


 
Las dos son correctas.


----------



## ironic

yo digo siempre "se me olvidò el mòvil en casa" para complicaros un poco màs...


----------



## Pitt

Búkarus said:


> Hi!
> Just a small but important correction:
> *He olvidado el móvil en casa.*
> *Me he olvidado del móvil en casa.*
> 
> The verbs are "olvidar" or "olvidarse de".
> 
> NOTE: But the second one doesn't mean you left the mobile, just forget about its existence when you were home.
> 
> The other way to mean "to leave something" is as Bilbo told you, which is a little more usual and informal.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> Bye!


 
Si lo he entendido bien es incorrecto:
Me he olvidado el móvil en casa.

Me he olvidado del móvil en casa:
I have forgetten that I have got a mobile phone at home / that the mobile phone is my property.

Is this interpretation correct?

Pitt


----------



## Búkarus

Pitt said:


> Me he olvidado del móvil en casa:
> I have forgotten that I have got a mobile phone at home / that the mobile phone is my property.


Oh, yes, it's correct too.


----------



## Sadie4

Yo creo que “olvidarse de algo” es más mental que físico en Español.

Por ejemplo, “Me he olvidado de las tablas de multiplicar”. Pero: “Me he olvidado las llaves en el coche”.


----------



## Búkarus

Claro, Sadie. "Olvidarse de algo" no es lo mismo que "olvidar/dejar algo".
Con todo, déjame intentar un ejemplo de lo que llamas _más mental que físico,_ pero al respecto de unas llaves:
Estoy afuera de mi casa y me descubro que perdí mis llaves. Paso seis horas sentado en el pórtico refunfuñando hasta que, ya atardeciendo, caigo en cuenta de que he sido un estúpido: ¡Me había olvidado de las llaves [que guardo] en el coche!

Creo que esto es lo que Pitt ha entendido con "olvidarse de".
Chao.


----------



## Sadie4

Claro, tu ejemplo me viene que ni pintado. Ahí se ve claramente que “olvidarse de algo” es mental.


----------



## Pitt

Sadie4 said:


> Yo creo que “olvidarse de algo” es más mental que físico en Español.
> 
> Por ejemplo, “Me he olvidado de las tablas de multiplicar”. Pero: “Me he olvidado las llaves en el coche”.


 
Entonces es también correcto:

Me he olvidado el móvil en casa.

Quizás ese ME tiene un valor enfático: es mi culpa haber olvidado el móvil.

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Sadie4

¡Claro! Yo ya he dicho que las dos opciones son correctas.


----------



## Búkarus

Me he olvidado el móvil en casa.

No, no, no...
It's Me he olvidado *d*el móvil en casa.

Remember, the expresion is "*olvidarse de*"

Still, this sentence needs a context to be easily understood.
Bye.


----------



## Jeromed

Las construcciones con _olvidar_ son tres:

_He olvidado el móvil en casa._
_Me he olvidado del móvil en casa._
_Se me ha olvidado el móvil en casa._
La primera tiene una variante, que consiste en agregar a la oración un dativo de interés: _*Me* he olvidado el móvil en casa._

Esta construcción no se conoce en todos los países; por eso algunos hispanohablantes que nunca la han oído la consideran incorrecta.


----------



## Maximus07

Hablo ingles y por eso a mi me gusta mas

Olvidé mi celular 

ya se que no es corecto pero todavia qiero decirlo asi 

Max


----------



## Búkarus

It is correct, Max.


----------



## Maximus07

really!

i thougt it needed everything else..

Max


----------



## Idiomático

Maximus07 said:


> really!
> 
> i thougt it needed everything else..
> 
> Max


 

No, Max, it is correct and it is also the simplest and best way to express it.


----------



## Maximus07

entonces!  porque todos dicen se me (perdio) 

that is a set up that always confused me! 

Max


----------



## Pitt

Jeromed said:


> Las construcciones con _olvidar_ son tres:
> 
> _He olvidado el móvil en casa._
> _Me he olvidado del móvil en casa._
> _Se me ha olvidado el móvil en casa._
> La primera tiene una variante, que consiste en agregar a la oración un dativo de interés: _*Me* he olvidado el móvil en casa._
> 
> Esta construcción no se conoce en todos los países; por eso algunos hispanohablantes que nunca la han oído la consideran incorrecta.


 
Lo has bien explicado. En google se encuentran muchos ejemplos de esta construcción: *Me *he olvidado el/la/los/las * en casa.

Yo también pienso que ME es un *dativo de interés*: Se puede omitir ME sin cambiar el sentido:
*Me* he olvidado el móvil en casa > He olvidado el móvil en casa.


----------



## SpanTchr

If I *left *it at home, I would prefer to say:

Se me *quedó* el móvil en casa.

También prefiero decir *teléfono celular* o simplemente *celular*.  Pero a veces yo me complico mucho.  Es una cuestión de gusto.


----------



## Pitt

Maximus07 said:


> entonces! porque todos dicen se me (perdio)
> 
> that is a set up that always confused me!
> 
> Max


 
La construción con _perder(se) _es otra cosa.

A mi entender es correcto:

Se me perdió el móvil [perderse].
Perdí el móvil [perder].

Pero es incorrecto:
*Me perdí el móvil.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## sudest

Se me perdió el móvil [perderse].
*Here el movil subject of the sentence. So 3.singular used? That's correct?*


----------



## Ynez

Yo digo más bien:

- Me he dejado el móvil en casa.  
- Se me ha olvidado el móvil en casa.

Pero en España es normal oír "Me he olvidado el móvil en casa". Lo que sea correcto o no, que lo digan otros


----------



## Pitt

Búkarus said:


> Claro, Sadie. "Olvidarse de algo" no es lo mismo que "olvidar/dejar algo".
> Con todo, déjame intentar un ejemplo de lo que llamas _más mental que físico,_ pero al respecto de unas llaves:
> Estoy afuera de mi casa y me descubro que perdí mis llaves. Paso seis horas sentado en el pórtico refunfuñando hasta que, ya atardeciendo, caigo en cuenta de que he sido un estúpido: ¡Me había olvidado de las llaves [que guardo] en el coche!
> 
> Creo que esto es lo que Pitt ha entendido con "olvidarse de".
> Chao.


 
Intento a explicarme. En mi hilo el verbo _olvidar(se)_ tiene este sentido:
No tomar una cosa de un sitio por descuido.

En este sentido creo que es correcto: 
He olvidado el móvil en casa.
Se me ha olvidado el móvil en casa.

Pero creo, que en este sentido es incorrecto:
Me he olvidado del móvil en casa.

¿Qué opinas?  

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Intento a explicarme. En mi hilo el verbo _olvidar(se)_ tiene este sentido:
> No tomar una cosa de un sitio por descuido.
> 
> En este sentido creo que es correcto:
> He olvidado el móvil en casa.
> Se me ha olvidado el móvil en casa.
> 
> Pero creo, que en este sentido es incorrecto:
> Me he olvidado del móvil en casa.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?
> 
> Pitt


I agree with that analysis. But the verb is "olvidar" not "Olvidarse" which has to take 'de'.

I've read the whole thread, Pitt. And 'olvidarse de algo' can't mean that you 'left it behind in the house'. In English and I think in German we use the word 'forget' to mean 'forget something mentally' and we also us it for 'leave something behind by accident'. In Spanish there is a greater distinction and I think that's what's causing the confusion. Or more important to our analysis is that: if Spanish uses 'olvidar' similarly to English to refer to 'leaving behind' (dejar), what seems to be the case is that it is not expressed by 'olvidarse de'; but rather one of the others:

"Olividarse de algo" = to forget *about* something (mentally --no se usa esto para referirse a 'dejar algo')
"Olvidar algo" = to forget something purposefully (=leave behind or forget mentally)
"Olvidársele" = to forget something accidentally.(=leave behind or forget mentally)

So without more context in the sentences with 'olvidar algo' and 'olvidársele' -- you can't tell the exact meaning. But with 'olvidarse de' it can't mean 'leave behind'. From what I've read.

Y el verbo, 'olvidarse', siempre lleva 'de' == por lo tanto un «me» ante «he olvidado», *sin* «de», tendría que ser un 'dativo de interés o de posesión'. Y como varias ya han dicho -- esto de «*me he* olvidado *el/la*» es más común en España que en Latinoamerica.

Lo más común en ambos lados del oceano (para expresar 'dejar el móvil en casa sin querer') parece ser: "Se me olvidó el móvil" u "Olvidé mi/el móvil"

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Maximus07 said:


> entonces!  porque todos dicen se me (perdio)
> 
> that is a set up that always confused me!
> 
> Max



The 'se me' way, Max, sounds more natural and idiomatic. The 'simpler' way to us non natives sounds less native. Though it's perfectly correct. The other issue is that the 'simple' way here sounds like you forgot it 'on purpose'. Or 'forgot it again like you always do'. Now that could be exactly the context if you are in the habit of forgetting your cellphone. Olvidar, the simple way would best describe this habitual habit of yours.

But most people reach in their pocket and realize the forgot it would say:

Uuff.. ¡Se me ha olvidado el móvil! Or --- Se me olvidó el móvil.. or if you're in Spain it's very common to hear the one Pitt first asked about. "Me he olvidado el móvil".

You can certainly go with the simple and be understood. But if your goal it to sound natural you need to the learn the No Fault SE structure eventually.

Grant


----------



## Maximus07

Thank you everyone for clarifying this for me!  

Max


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> "Olividarse de algo" = to forget *about* something (mentally --no se usa esto para referirse a 'dejar algo')
> "Olvidar algo" = to forget something purposefully (=leave behind or forget mentally)
> "Olvidársele" = to forget something accidentally.(=leave behind or forget mentally)


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

En este contexto dice el DPD:

Cuando significa ‘dejar [algo] en un sitio por descuido’, además del complemento directo, puede llevar opcionalmente un pronombre átono concertado con el sujeto: _«Me olvidé la llave»_ (Daulte _Noche_ [Arg. 1994]).

Referido a mi ejemplo:

He olvidado el móvil en casa.
ME he olvidado el móvil en casa.

Pitt


----------



## sudest

NewdestinyX said:


> I agree with that analysis. But the verb is "olvidar" not "Olvidarse" which has to take 'de'.
> 
> Grant


But wordreference.com says olvidar transitive and doesn't take preposition


----------



## Mymi

"I forgot the mobile phone at home" I think it's the correct translation.But what I'd say in this case is: I left the mobile at home (Me dejé el movil en casa).


----------



## ironic

olvidar algo es reflexivo: "se"
si la accion me ocurre a mi: "me"
me olvidé el movil
"se me olvido el movil"
se: impersonal, no hay sujeto de la accion
me: a mi, objeto directo
olvidé: verbo olvidar
el movil: complemento directo


----------



## sudest

se me olvido el movil"
*if we remove the SE?what about*?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> En este contexto dice el DPD:
> 
> Cuando significa ‘dejar [algo] en un sitio por descuido’, además del complemento directo, puede llevar opcionalmente un pronombre átono concertado con el sujeto: _«Me olvidé la llave»_ (Daulte _Noche_ [Arg. 1994]).
> 
> Referido a mi ejemplo:
> 
> He olvidado el móvil en casa.
> ME he olvidado el móvil en casa.
> 
> Pitt



I agree with your analysis and your application of what the DPD says. 'Olvidarse' must appear with 'de'. So the verb in all of these examples with the 'móvil' = olvidar (tr) and not 'olvidarse'. That's the only point I want to make clear

Grant


----------



## Pitt

Jeromed said:


> Las construcciones con _olvidar_ son tres:
> 
> _He olvidado el móvil en casa._
> _Me he olvidado del móvil en casa._
> _Se me ha olvidado el móvil en casa._
> La primera tiene una variante, que consiste en agregar a la oración un dativo de interés: _*Me* he olvidado el móvil en casa._
> 
> Esta construcción no se conoce en todos los países; por eso algunos hispanohablantes que nunca la han oído la consideran incorrecta.


----------



## Pitt

Jeromed said:


> Las construcciones con _olvidar_ son tres:
> 
> _He olvidado el móvil en casa._
> _Me he olvidado del móvil en casa._
> _Se me ha olvidado el móvil en casa._
> La primera tiene una variante, que consiste en agregar a la oración un dativo de interés: _*Me* he olvidado el móvil en casa._
> 
> Esta construcción no se conoce en todos los países; por eso algunos hispanohablantes que nunca la han oído la consideran incorrecta.


 
Como ya se ha dicho en el sentido "dejar algo en un sitio por descuido" esta construcción es incorrecto: *Me he olvidado del móvil en casa.

Pero creo que todas estas construcciones son correctas:

1. Olvidé el numero de teléfono.
2. Me olvidé el numero de teléfono.
3. Me olvidé del numero de teléfono.
4. Se me olvidó el numero de teléfono.

¿Qué opináis?

Pitt


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> Pero creo que todas estas construcciones son correctas:



Son correctas, pero yo diría que la 2 y la 3 tienen significados ligeramente diferentes (entre sí y a las otras dos):

1. Olvidé el numero de teléfono.
2. Me olvidé el numero de teléfono. [lo dejé por descuido en otro lugar]
3. Me olvidé del numero de teléfono. [intencionadamente, ya no pienso en él, ya no me importa]
4. Se me olvidó el numero de teléfono.


----------



## sudest

3. Me olvidé del numero de teléfono.
4. Se me olvidó el numero de teléfono.

What is the difference between two?


----------



## NewdestinyX

sudest said:


> 3. Me olvidé del numero de teléfono.
> 4. Se me olvidó el numero de teléfono.
> 
> What is the difference between two?



#3-- I forgot about "needing, finding, looking for" the phone number.
#4-- I forgot what the number is.


----------



## Pitt

sudest said:


> 3. Me olvidé del numero de teléfono.
> 4. Se me olvidó el numero de teléfono.
> 
> What is the difference between two?


 
In my opinion in the meaning "I forgot my phone number" all these constructions are correct:

(Me) olvidé el número de teléfono.
Me olvidé del número de teléfono.
Se me olvidó el número de teléfono.

But in the meaning "I left my phone number at home" is incorrect:
*Me olvidé del número de teléfono en casa.  

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> In my opinion in the meaning "I don't remember my phone number" all these constructions are correct:
> 
> Olvidé el numero de teléfono.
> Me olvidé el numero de teléfono.
> Me olvidé del numero de teléfono.
> Se me olvidó el numero de teléfono.
> 
> Pitt



'my' phone number could only be expressed possibly in #2 and #4. But they would all really be more understood as 'the' phone number. "Someone else's phone number'. 

#1 and #3 are definitely 'only' "the" phone number, not "my".

Y 'olvidarse de' has a different meaning than the other three as has been expressed by several natives and students.

Grant


----------



## Catracho_man

Maximus07 said:


> entonces! porque todos dicen se me (perdio)
> 
> that is a set up that always confused me!
> 
> Max


 
Max I feel the difference in perder and olvidar is perder carries the idea it is lost and I don't know where it is. Olvidar is I forgot it but know where it is. 

Please someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Maximus07

that is what I would say too.  

Thanks catracho

Max


----------



## Jeromed

Originally Posted by *Pitt*


> In my opinion in the meaning "I don't remember my phone number" all these constructions are correct:
> 
> Olvidé el numero de teléfono.
> Me olvidé el numero de teléfono.
> Me olvidé del numero de teléfono.
> Se me olvidó el numero de teléfono.


 
In my opinion, none of those translate the sentence _I don't remember my phone number._ You need to use the possessive _mi_ in order to make it clear that what you forgot was your own phone number.   The following three work for me, but I prefer the last.

_Olvidé mi número telefónico_
_Me olvidé de mi número telefónico_
_Se me olvidó mi número telefónico._

_Me olvidé mi número telefónico_ means_:  I left behind my phone number._


----------



## Jellby

Jeromed said:


> In my opinion, none of those translate the sentence _I don't remember my phone number._ You need to use the possessive _mi_ in order to make it clear that what you forgot was your own phone number.



I agree, the "don't use possessives" rule does not apply here. I'd say that's because one usually talks about other people's phone numbers, as opposed to keys, for example.


----------



## Pitt

Jeromed said:


> Originally Posted by *Pitt*
> 
> 
> In my opinion, none of those translate the sentence _I don't remember my phone number._ You need to use the possessive _mi_ in order to make it clear that what you forgot was your own phone number. The following three work for me, but I prefer the last.
> 
> _Olvidé mi número telefónico_
> _Me olvidé de mi número telefónico_
> _Se me olvidó mi número telefónico._
> 
> _Me olvidé mi número telefónico_ means_: I left behind my phone number._


 
Thanks for the correction. I agree with you:  I've forgotten _mi_ in the translation.

Pitt


----------



## Idiomático

Jellby said:


> I agree, the "don't use possessives" rule does not apply here. I'd say that's because one usually talks about other people's phone numbers, as opposed to keys, for example.


 
I fully agree with this in principle, but I don't say _mi_ _número *telefónico.  *_Most people say _mi_ _número de teléfono._


----------

